# Size of "Baby"



## binniebee

I try not to be really irritated when I run into someone that remarks on Midis' size, but I really did all I could to get a pup that would be within the 5-7 lb size. Because my last Maltese, Casper, lived to be 14+ years old and he weighed anywhere between 8 and 11 lbs during his lifetime. His weight depended on his hair and his health, plus age. He weighed the least when he was in his prime.

So, I did my homework; found a VERY reputable breeder of show dogs with only champions in their pedigree. And still this baby of mine weighs 9 lbs.

I made a trip to West Tn yesterday to visit my granddaughters. Their mother works (at her convenience) at my mom's daycare. Yesterday I was there and the children and Midis just went NUTS over each other! Midis LOVES llittle kids and they are always mesmerized by him. But then the owner of another Malt had to come and pick up her child and asked "How much does he weigh?? He's a lot bigger than our Maltese." 

Well, DUH!??? Does she not know that I KNOW THIS ALREADY? I am so sick of this type of $hit about my little Midis. Isn't under 10 lbs considered a "small, toy dog"? I had him neutered at 4 1/2 mos; who CARES that he is larger than the standard? He is not going to be reproducing at all, ever. 

What, in your opinions, are good comebacks to these rude people? I don't want to come off like a bitch, but I would LOVE to make some sort of point; like "Why did you ask that question?" Or "Why do you really CARE what he weighs?" I dont' know what to do but I am pissed off. 

I would LOVE some help and advice here.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Tina

Tell her Maltese come in all sizes, from 2 lbs to 10lbs depending on their genetics. No matter how we try to keep the size between 4lbs to 6lbs it's not easy. If you think about it, it is a very narrow goal. I mean there is only 2 to 3lbs variance. You have a very well bred Maltese. He is beautiful.

Tina


----------



## miko's mommy

Cyndi, I wouldn't let these people get to you. They are just ignorant and who cares what they think? I find that most people who make these type of comments to me (and my dog is ~7 lbs) are overweight themselves. I have to restrain myself from saying something about their own weight and size, lol. We use to live in southern california, where people are really vain and into tiny dogs. I can't count the number of times people would say...most maltese I have seen are 3-4 lbs!! I just roll my eyes and walk away. I am not kidding!!

Midis is adorable!! That's all that matters.


----------



## Maxsmom

I think that the perfect comeback to any situation is to smile gently and say "Why do you want to know?". That puts the ball in their court and then they need explain why they are asking such a ridiculous question. Just a thought! 

Love and Peace
*
“The human race has only one really effective weapon and that is laughter.” *
_ Mark Twain _


----------



## carolicious

he is 9 lbs, even more to love!!


----------



## I found nemo

I know of Maltese's up tp 12 pds and they are still a Maltese :wacko1: 
I am also so sick of people with the stupid weight issue, gimme a break already!!
Not everybody knew at the time when they got their dogs about all this puppymill crap, well I didn't anyway.
Nemo did reach almost 12 but after his patella surgery in Dec 06 he has dropped to 8 and a half pds the pressure isn't good for his legs. To be honest I have seen larger Maltese that are just adorable :wub: and like I said when I get another ( Who knows when :huh: ) it will be at least 6 pds.
Everyone is different so to each his own but people don't realize sometimes with their words they hurt others feelings  when saying this or that concerning weight. Actually I think people a just have no basic manners , it's sad , but just ignore them and remember you baby is beautiful and that is the truth.. :biggrin:
and by the way a to me any dog under 20lbs is small, but thats just my opinion!


----------



## Gail

Why are you so defensive? It seems like a natural question to me. I have people ask me how much Scarlett weighs all the time and I don't get offended.


----------



## I found nemo

> Why are you so defensive? It seems like a natural question to me. I have people ask me how much Scarlett weighs all the time and I don't get offended.[/B]


Who me??? If you are speaking to me, I get defensive cause sometimes well most times, for me anyway it's said in a mean non feeling way. If it is a general question then no I don't get offended, but if it is a nasty comment then yes I do...


----------



## Gail

Who me??? If you are speaking to me, I get defensive cause sometimes well most times, for me anyway it's said in a mean non feeling way. If it is a general question then no I don't get offended, but if it is a nasty comment then yes I do...
[/QUOTE]


I was speaking to everyone who posted on this thread complaining about people asking how much their dog weighs. I find it silly to get offended over a trivial comment.


----------



## I found nemo

I don't feel it's silly if someone is making a nasty comment, how is that silly??
WOuld you like someone making a nasty comment on your weight :shocked: I don't think so :biggrin:


----------



## preciouspups

Cyndi,
The last month or so, I have been learning so much about Maltese by reading these forums and I just want to chime in and say that I think your little Midis is one of the cutest little Malts I've ever seen. I love the picture of him in your signature. You can all but see his sweet personality! I find that sometimes the best answer to a pointless question is "no answer". Just look at them quizzically! If they have any people skills at all, they should catch on that their comment wasn't appreciated. 

Hugs to Midis,
Annie


----------



## harrysmom

My Harry is really tiny and he weighs about 6 pounds. At almost 6 months old, Teddy is much bigger than Harry
and he already weighs about 7 or 8 pounds. Many people say "Isn't he big for a maltese?" about Teddy and I usually respond with something like... "I know... he's so cute isn't he?" and leave it at that. I love both Harry and Teddy and both of their sizes.... they are both perfect to me... and from the pictures I've seen on this forum...
I'd say that all Maltese... regardless of size... are perfect just the way they are.

Debbie


----------



## Madison's Mom

> I find that most people who make these type of comments to me (and my dog is ~7 lbs) are overweight themselves. I have to restrain myself from saying something about their own weight and size, lol.[/B]


Perhaps you could say "Tell us your weight first and let us make a judgment on your genetics"

When my daughter and I have our babies together and see my SIL, she always says Memphis (my grandpuppy) sure is big for a Maltese (he's only a little over 4 pounds!) I aways say, "No, he isn't" and leave it at that.

I chalk it up to ignorance.


----------



## Gigis_Mom

Gigi is 6 months old and weighs in at 6.6 lbs and I love every ounce of her. I would ignore those kind of people.


----------



## sophie

> I was speaking to everyone who posted on this thread complaining about people asking how much their dog weighs. I find it silly to get offended over a trivial comment.[/B]



I don't think anyone's feelings are silly, including yours. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## thinkpink

I don't mind being asked how much Bella weighs at all I do however mind the "she's so big" and "mine is so much smaller" comments. Keep in mind she's a healthy six pounds maybe six and a half if she's happy with what I'm feeding her. The rude comments aren't neccessary. You wouldn't walk up to a parent and say something negative about their child so I think it's inappropriate to say that about someone's dog which is most likely like a child to them. I do like the "more to love" comment, I think I'll be using that and a smile from now on.


----------



## 2maltese4me

First of all, let me say that Midis is gorgeous, no matter what he weighs!

Secondly, I happen to have one of each. I have Cooper who ranges from 8.5-10lbs. And Gracie who is petite at 5-5.5lbs. I will say in all honesty. I was all about getting a 5lb Maltese....and having a little teenie-tiny dog. But to be 110% honest. I actually prefer Cooper's size...lol. Reason being, Gracie seems so fragile, where as Cooper is a bit substantial.....so I dont worry as much with him around kids as I do her.

And yes, people _always ask_ how much they weigh...always. As a matter of fact, I get that w/ Brody too. I think every person that has encountered him has asked his weight. I think its a pretty natural question....try not to get offended, unless they make a rude follow up comment.


----------



## njdrake

One of the most beautiful Maltese I know is about 8 or 9 pounds of personality plus! She has an amazing coat, black nose and is just breathtaking. My girls are small but when I see Izzy I don't see size at all, I see a beautiful well cared for and loved Maltese. I have another friend who has two brothers that are close to 10 pounds. She has a son so she wanted the larger ones and felt lucky to find Jinx & Kasper. Once again, beautiful Maltese! 
A Maltese is a Maltese is a Maltese. Midis is beautiful and I wouldn't let remarks like that bother me. When I have the girls out people ask how much they weigh all the time. I would cringe when someone would say Teacup, now I just correct them and go on. 
Give that beautiful Midis a hugs for us.


----------



## Kutsmail1

I just don't see a rational reason to comment on it at all. Just enjoy learning what the other person knows about maltese standards and history. I think you will find it will be a good laugh and a stress reliever lol.


----------



## loulou

My LouLou is 3 months and 3 weeks old and weights 6bls. I still love her to death. She gains weight rapidly. At 11 weeks she was 3 bls . I've been having her for about 6 weeks now and she gained the whole 3bls. :wub: The first vet I took 
LouLou to, she told me LouLou is not a maltese because of her size and a little bit of lemon on her ears and her shoulders .I was upset and not gone not back there. The vet now i use said LouLou definately is a maltese, just bigger size of maltese. He also said that she will be mature at about 7-8 bls. Sometimes I just curious about other malteses size and weight. Some people asked me how old LouLou is and after I told them her age they said she's big and I don't feel offended at all. I just smiled and said yes she is.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

My friend has a boy Maltese that weighs 15 pounds. She just smiles and says, "Yes, he's a big boy," and leaves it at that. People can be rude sometimes, so it's better to just smile, have a pat answer, and then change the subject.


----------



## susy

Well, Trixie is 14 pounds right now due to me moving back with my Mom who feeds her too much. :brownbag: I have talked to Mom and she is on a diet now to get back to 10 pounds. However, Trixie is always going to be on the larger end of the spectrum. I used to get annoyed at comments about her size if people said them in a mean-spirited way but now I try to say that that's the way God made her and I love every inch of her!


----------



## charmypoo

I also get annoyed when people keep telling me my smaller Maltese are teacup Maltese and not a normal Maltese. I just let them know Maltese are like humans .. they come in a range of sizes. My sister is a few inches taller than me .. my cousin is a foot taller than me .. but we are all related. But if I feel like being nasty .. "Are you a human? You seem to be a little over/under weight for your height OR you seem a little taller/shorter than a human."


----------



## scodoublet

I would think that generally (as long as their not unhealthily overweight) the bigger malts are probably the healthier malts. (Not trying to be negative towards the smaller pups) With all animals in the wild, the bigger/stronger animals are the ones that continue on the bloodlines. Survival of the fittest you know? 

Chase is almost 1 year old now and he's just over 8 pounds but he's pretty built with hardly any noticeable fat on him. Did I mention he was the runt of his litter? So yeah his brother is even bigger than him. As long as they're healthy then who cares how much they way. They come in all shapes, sizes, and temperaments just like most living things do!


----------



## dogloverx3

I find people unspeakably shallow sometimes . I picked my Rescue Lhasa fully grown at 20 (glorious ) lbs with an added genetic mutation of one blue eye - I think my Teddy is PERFECTION :wub: . Midis is a BEAUTIFUL boy , people who select for size rather than overall good health are moronic . Sarah


----------



## carolicious

> I would think that generally (as long as their not unhealthily overweight) the bigger malts are probably the healthier malts. (Not trying to be negative towards the smaller pups) With all animals in the wild, the bigger/stronger animals are the ones that continue on the bloodlines. Survival of the fittest you know?
> 
> Chase is almost 1 year old now and he's just over 8 pounds but he's pretty built with hardly any noticeable fat on him. Did I mention he was the runt of his litter? So yeah his brother is even bigger than him. As long as they're healthy then who cares how much they way. They come in all shapes, sizes, and temperaments just like most living things do![/B]


not true, smaller malts are perfectly healthy as well, it just depends on each pup's body structure and bone density, etc. That's like saying a woman who is 5 ft. tall and weighs 100 lbs is unhealthier than a woman who is 5'9" and 140 lbs. But if the case was that if the dog had a potential to be bigger and weighed less because he was so scrawny, then yes for that dog specifically, he would be less fit than if he weighed 2 lbs more. But if the dog was at a perfectly healthy weight for his body type, then he is perfectly healthy as well as a bigger dog who is just built bigger and naturally weighs more. It's also not survival of the fittest in the terms of pets because people are the ones who select what size they like the best and breed for that size. It's artificial selection.

In the end, like everyone has said, it just all depends on each individual dog, and there is no "wrong" weight. They could be a little "off" of what the standard calls for, but that does not make that dog inferior in any sort of way. In fact, bigger maltese make in my opinion do make better pets because they have a less likely chance of being stepped on because someone did not see them, etc. (which I'm guilty of with Coby... poor little guy I stepped on him twice!) 

So if I had a maltese that was bigger, I would reply, "I'm so glad he's a little bigger! The more to love and the less chance of stepping on him, and added to that the benefits of the beautiful look of a maltese - and you've got the perfect pet!" :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I'm proud to say, my darling Harley is up there with some of the 'larger' sized maltese on this forum (if not the largest!!) at a whopping 15 pounds. He's not overweight, thats just how he is & I love every single little bit of him 

In my case, I can't blame people when they ask me what breed both Harley & Dakota are - they think that because of their size difference, and yes, Harley is twice the weight of Dakota, they must be 2 different breeds. Its not their fault, I just happen to have examples of both ends of the spectrum .... I have one bred to standard, and one that is not really close to standard at all! LOL!

I think Sarah has hit the nail on the head for me, some people are just shallow.

To answer your question, and I think someone already said this, I would reply with something along the lines of ... 'why do you ask? Are you looking into the breed?


----------



## jadey

Midis is a beautiful dog doesnt matter if he's 20 pounds or 2. Dont let her get to you


----------



## Scoobydoo

I also have one of each, Scooby is 10½ lbs and Koko is 5.5 lbs and yes people often ask if they are different breeds. I just explain that Koko is more of a toy and therefore smaller and Scooby is just a larger size Maltese. I adore both and love the difference in both size and personality, it sure makes them adorable in their own special way to us :wub: :wub:


----------



## onedebora

Oh boy. Call me ignorant, rude, or shallow but I honestly never knew that commenting on a dog's size would be offensive. The only time I recall commenting on a dog's size is when I took my maltese to be groomed. While waiting in the lobby, a HUGE rottweiler came in. He was 150 lbs. +, he was so large that others were taking his pic with their camera phones.

Anyways, I'm glad this thread was started because I would have never guessed that size comments/questions would be considered a faux pas. Now, questioning about the cost of the dog is a whole 'nother matter .


----------



## Cosy

If it makes you feel any better, I've had a person ask if Cosy was a
poodle. :HistericalSmiley: She doesn't have one kinky hair on her body but hey, 
when I told her she was a maltese, she had no idea what that was.
You just have to laugh and remember some people aren't as know-
ledgeable about the breed as we are here at SM. Whether it's weight,
teacup remarks, or mistaken identity, it's enough to laugh at and
then give them correct info.


----------



## thinkpink

> Oh boy. Call me ignorant, rude, or shallow but I honestly never knew that commenting on a dog's size would be offensive. The only time I recall commenting on a dog's size is when I took my maltese to be groomed. While waiting in the lobby, a HUGE rottweiler came in. He was 150 lbs. +, he was so large that others were taking his pic with their camera phones.
> 
> Anyways, I'm glad this thread was started because I would have never guessed that size comments/questions would be considered a faux pas. Now, questioning about the cost of the dog is a whole 'nother matter .[/B]



No, no I don't think anyone thinks you're rude or shallow. It isn't the comment itself but the intent of the comment. In my case the comments that bothered me came from owners of other small dogs that were in one way or another trying to make their dog out to be better than mine. The worst one I've had was someone holding their "teacup" maltese that was over 4 lbs.  tell me my dog was huge and ask what in the world had I been feeding her. That was offensive but someone saying "I have a malt too but mine's a bit smaller" would be just fine and chances are we could strike up a conversation from there.


----------



## scodoublet

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=566787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that generally (as long as their not unhealthily overweight) the bigger malts are probably the healthier malts. (Not trying to be negative towards the smaller pups) With all animals in the wild, the bigger/stronger animals are the ones that continue on the bloodlines. Survival of the fittest you know?
> 
> Chase is almost 1 year old now and he's just over 8 pounds but he's pretty built with hardly any noticeable fat on him. Did I mention he was the runt of his litter? So yeah his brother is even bigger than him. As long as they're healthy then who cares how much they way. They come in all shapes, sizes, and temperaments just like most living things do![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not true, smaller malts are perfectly healthy as well, it just depends on each pup's body structure and bone density, etc. That's like saying a woman who is 5 ft. tall and weighs 100 lbs is unhealthier than a woman who is 5'9" and 140 lbs. But if the case was that if the dog had a potential to be bigger and weighed less because he was so scrawny, then yes for that dog specifically, he would be less fit than if he weighed 2 lbs more. But if the dog was at a perfectly healthy weight for his body type, then he is perfectly healthy as well as a bigger dog who is just built bigger and naturally weighs more. It's also not survival of the fittest in the terms of pets because people are the ones who select what size they like the best and breed for that size. It's artificial selection.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Actually it is somewhat true. 

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/maltese.html



> Avoiding the hype. Have you heard these phrases? Teacup Maltese? Tiny Toy Maltese? Extreme Tinies? Some breeders use these cutesy phrases as "marketing terms" for the different weights that Maltese come in. All of these phrases are made-up. Yes, certainly, Maltese come in different weights, but they do NOT come in different weight "varieties". Whether they weigh 4 pounds or 6 pounds or 8 pounds, they are called, simply, Maltese. Some are simply smaller or larger than others. The larger individuals are sturdier, so don't dismiss them as good pets.
> 
> In fact, I do NOT recommend a Maltese under 4 pounds. These individuals are great risks in the health department. Their bones are extremely fragile. There is not enough room in their mouth for healthy teeth. Their internal organs are often weak and can fail suddenly. They tend to have great difficulty regulating their blood sugar and can suddenly fall into hypoglycemic comas.
> 
> Responsible Maltese breeders never try to produce these tiny high-risk creatures. If a tiny one pops up in one of their litters, they do their best to find the best home that can keep it alive, yes, but they try hard NOT to produce them in the first place because it's not fair to the poor little creature.
> 
> On the other hand, some breeders deliberately breed tiny high-risk Maltese because they can sell them for high prices to unsuspecting owners, or to owners who selfishly demand that they "want" one because it's "adorable" or to satisfy their "mothering" instincts. Don't be one of these people. If you reward these irresponsible breeders by giving them your money, you are encouraging them to keep producing tiny, sickly, short-lived creatures. No, be a responsible buyer and stick with Maltese who will mature at 4 pounds and up, who have the best chance of living a normal healthy life. In this way, breeders will be motivated to produce these sizes. (These individuals, by the way, will weigh at least 2-3 pounds at 10-12 weeks old.)[/B]


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I had our little Chrissy to the Vet today and at four months old, she weighs four pounds. From what I was told, puppies usually stop growing around 6-7 months of age. She still feels pretty light to me when I pick her up. I guess I will just have to wait and see what she will actully weigh. There are two other Malts boy and girl) on the SM Forum who, I believe are the same age as Chrissy (sorry, I cannot remember their names) and would love to know how much they weigh.

Snuggle's and Chrussy's mom


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Rude people.

Today we took Nikki to a park after she got her rabies shot, and we were relaxing in the sunshine. Someone yelled over to me "Is that the color of her facial hair or is it just dirty?" (She was referring to Nikki's tearstains, which BTW, are much better. We're working on them.)

I replied, "They're just tear stains." 

And then I ignored her.

So she came over and asked if she could hold Nikki. I said, "No, she just got a rabies shot and she's still a little sensitive."

So the lady told me to take her for ice cream.

I'm from New York City, so I carry a reputation for being blunt. But I would never ask a stranger a question like that! :shocked:


----------



## onedebora

In regards to the comment regarding breeders striving to breed smaller sized dogs... My breeder told me that she tries to stay within the AKC maltese "standard" meaning she breeds primarily for tempermant and secondly strives for sizes under seven lbs. with a 4-6 lb. preferred rate. Maybe she is way off, I don't know. I am not showing my dog, but I would continue to love her dearly regardless of her weight and size!


----------



## precious paws

> Rude people.
> 
> Today we took Nikki to a park after she got her rabies shot, and we were relaxing in the sunshine. Someone yelled over to me "Is that the color of her facial hair or is it just dirty?" (She was referring to Nikki's tearstains, which BTW, are much better. We're working on them.)
> 
> I replied, "They're just tear stains."
> 
> And then I ignored her.
> 
> So she came over and asked if she could hold Nikki. I said, "No, she just got a rabies shot and she's still a little sensitive."
> 
> So the lady told me to take her for ice cream.
> 
> I'm from New York City, so I carry a reputation for being blunt. But I would never ask a stranger a question like that! :shocked:[/B]


Wow, that was a rude comment! Good thinking about not allowing a stranger to hold her. You never know what could happen. Someone could steal her or hurt her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Tilly weighs 8 1/2 pounds and I adore every pound of her. She's gorgeous to me and I don't care what anyone else has to say. Miss Lacie is smaller (5 1/2-6 pounds) but I love my Tilly every bit as much and think she's prettier than Miss Lacie (who is very cute).

Just smile and shug it off.


----------



## lovesophie

I find Midis to be exceptionally beautiful. Just look at his long, luxurious 
coat and his stellar pigment. He is gorgeous no matter his weight, that's 
for sure. And he sounds like he has a wonderful temperament. What
more could anyone possibly ask for? :wub: I know it's hard, but you 
should try not to let these people's comments get to you. Like Cosy's
mom mentioned, these people are just not "in the know" like we are!
:biggrin: 



> Rude people.
> 
> Today we took Nikki to a park after she got her rabies shot, and we were relaxing in the sunshine. Someone yelled over to me "Is that the color of her facial hair or is it just dirty?" (She was referring to Nikki's tearstains, which BTW, are much better. We're working on them.)
> 
> I replied, "They're just tear stains."
> 
> And then I ignored her.
> 
> So she came over and asked if she could hold Nikki. I said, "No, she just got a rabies shot and she's still a little sensitive."
> 
> So the lady told me to take her for ice cream.
> 
> I'm from New York City, so I carry a reputation for being blunt. But I would never ask a stranger a question like that! :shocked:[/B]


I had something similar happen to me. My mom's friend came over
to see my Sophie (my mom loves Sophie so much, Sophie's all she
ever talks about to her friends), and as soon as she saw her, she 
said that Sophie is not a Maltese because Maltese are "supposed"
to have white faces. I politely replied to her that her face isn't white
because of her tear stains. I then had to explain to her what tear
stains were and what causes them in dogs. She didn't say anything 
after that. 

These people are just unknowledgeable about Maltese.


----------



## llf060787

Just say that you don't see why his weight matters to her...after all, you would never consider asking her how much she weights now would you? Some people are just ignorant and don't know how to hide their ignorance well. It takes all kinds.

Just ignore them. That woman is probably just jelous of Midis' beautiful coat. He's a beautiful fluffball and most importantly he's your flufflball.


----------



## binniebee

I really appreciate all your responses to my post. I never dreamed there would be so many and so many helpful suggestions! I am very happy with my Midis and he is a beautiful example of the breed with his pigmentation, his coat quality and the great straightline of his back! I am very glad to have been able to get him from such a reputable, responsible breeder and have never for a moment regretted it. But I suppose I am a little hyper-sensitive to the size issue because my last Malt who lived to be 14 1/2 yrs old was also a bit over sized so I have had many years of irritation from other Maltese owners' comments about size.

My intention was to get one this time around that was within the standard size, but I certainly do NOT fault the breeder as nobody knows what hidden genes can pop out at any time with any puppy. Parents of Midis were both small and champions, so it was just a matter of rolling the dice. Nobody can predict that, not even the best breeder.

And, Midis is substantial enough to hug and hold like a baby. He is really more the size I am used to holding onto rather than the preferred within-standard or smaller dogs.

Thank you all for your input. I will try to remain calm and not get so pissed off when someone asks me what breed he is and then tells me that their Maltese is so much tinier! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## 3Maltmom

I've been asked a million questions thru the years.

I don't remember anyone being rude, just asking.

It's gone both ways though. While walking Henry, a lady
said, "Oh, what a beautiful Maltese", I said, "thank you,
but he, actually has very little Malt in his blood, hence his
size". She said her Maltese looked just like Henry and weighed
close to 30-pounds. :HistericalSmiley: 

One gal asked how much Joplin weighed. I do remember she
sounded mad while asking. After telling her Jop's weight, she
expressed her dissapointment in the size of her dog. I let her know
that Jops is my smallest, and went on to say I have giants at home,
and how sturdy they are. It somehow made her feel better that I
had giants bigger than hers. Go figure. I was glad to help.

When Daisy first came on board. A neighbor, I love her by the way,
saw us outside. She told me to make her a steak, treat her like a 
goddess, and smother her in love, as she will need to be euthanized
within the week. I wasn't even offended over that. She honestly
meant well, and Daisy did appear to be at death's door. 

I won't even get into what is said about LBB :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wooflife

I find myself perpetually suprised at the number of people who ask what kind of dog Izzy is. I guess I take it for granted that I have always known about maltese. The fact that so many people ask me this question leads me to believe that most people just honestly don't know that much about dogs or this breed.

The only time I get upset is when I'm out with my neighbor and her maltese Sophie. Sophie is one of the most wonderful dogs I've ever known and the reason I got Izzy. Sophie weighs 8 lbs and Izzy weighs 4lbs. Everyone will fawn all over Izzy and treat her like she's so special and I feel bad because Sophie deserves the same amount of attention. A lot of times I let my neighbor hold Izzy and I hold Sophie so that I can love on her myself.

Leslie


----------



## LJSquishy

I agree that most people don't even know what a Maltese looks like...

My last Malt Benson always got mistaken for a Bichon (They do look similar as puppies, but not as adults...), Poodle, and SHIH-TZU! Shih-tzus don't even come in SOLID white! (as far as my understanding, there is always some sort of pigmentation on their ear or face hair, be it liver or whatever)

It really bothers me that people will say "Oh, what a cute Poodle", but don't even have a clue...

Or, actually, what's even worse is when people say to me when I'm carrying my puppy London, "Ohhh, you will need to have her shaved all the time because her fur will get matted easily". I'm pretty sure I know all about the breed of dog I chose, and there IS a thing called BRUSHING and BATHING. lol

Only once have I had someone walk up to me knowing what breed of dog I had, as she said she had a Malt at home, but then her next comment was how hard London's hair would be to care for, blah, blah, blah...I usually just tone it out and then make fun of her after I'm out of the store. :smpullhair:


----------



## carolicious

I also had something to add about people not knowing about the maltese breed.

My friend called me the other day to tell me she "saw a dog just like Coby!" So I was like ohh, really? did you see a maltese? and she says "yeah! It looks just like him! he was small and brown...." since when do maltese come in a shade of brown?? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## mom2bijou

Just another example of a person who thinks that the size of the maltese is what determines everything. As frustrating as it is...just blow people like that off. They are too ignorant to realize that maltese can range in size...and that more importantly it is the love that a Maltese can give...no matter how big or small!


----------



## Gail

> Oh boy. Call me ignorant, rude, or shallow but I honestly never knew that commenting on a dog's size would be offensive. The only time I recall commenting on a dog's size is when I took my maltese to be groomed. While waiting in the lobby, a HUGE rottweiler came in. He was 150 lbs. +, he was so large that others were taking his pic with their camera phones.
> 
> Anyways, I'm glad this thread was started because I would have never guessed that size comments/questions would be considered a faux pas. Now, questioning about the cost of the dog is a whole 'nother matter .[/B]



You're none of the above. I think it's silly and childish to get upset over a comment about your dog's weight. I'd hate to think what would happen if someone really made a nasty comment.


----------



## 3Maltmom

I was just thinking of the many threads, we've had on SM, 
asking "how much does your furbaby weigh?" :HistericalSmiley: 

We've also had our "Big Gulp" threads. I believe Rocky, my Daisy, and Henry
usually won those.


----------



## Luna'sMom

> Or, actually, what's even worse is when people say to me when I'm carrying my puppy London, "Ohhh, you will need to have her shaved all the time because her fur will get matted easily". I'm pretty sure I know all about the breed of dog I chose, and there IS a thing called BRUSHING and BATHING. lol[/B]


I really hate that one! I love Luna in her long hair (long meaning not shaved) and i always get comments about how it must be time for her to get her hair cut... one of the vets at my practice even asked me if I brushed her (duh does she look matted NO) and then told me to get her cut short as it was mean to leave it long :smilie_tischkante: 

I also dislike people commenting on "wow your dog has a funny hairstyle" because she has a top-knot in - I guess people just don't see well groomed long haired pooches in Sydney much :huh: 

I haven't had a weight question yet - but I hardly ever see dogs smaller than Luna  it's big dog country where I live :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

> I was just thinking of the many threads, we've had on SM,
> asking "how much does your furbaby weigh?" :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> We've also had our "Big Gulp" threads. I believe Rocky, my Daisy, and Henry
> usually won those.[/B]


Hey! Steady on Deb, don't be thinking your guys, or Rocky, are the biggest!!!! I've got my very own special little big guy here, my little boy will take on your little guys any day of the week!!!  :smilie_daumenpos: No need to apply if they're under 15 lbs!!!


----------



## jodublin

m y pup obi ..pic on side/was tiny the smallest in the litter was called baby on his peddigree.his 10mnths now ..baby is still growing and is 9lb..


----------



## The A Team

I've seen golden retrievers in different sizes.....hummmm....  ....so does that make the smaller ones.....teapots? :smrofl:  (sorry)


Anyway, I've been asked several times if my three are "teacups". :smtease: For heavens sake, fat boy Archie is atleast 8 lbs!!!! :w00t: I guess it's all relative, if you haven't seen small dogs in a while, any dog under 10 lbs looks pretty small, I guess. Maybe there aren't that many small pups in my neighborhood..??? I remember a neighbor of mine (years ago) had a 7 lb yorkie, and I thought he was the smallest dog I ever saw. :blush: 


I am probably on the sensitive side, if someone asked me why Arch was so big...I'd have my feelings hurt - no getting around it. It's not really what is said, it's how it's said - I think.


----------



## binniebee

> I've seen golden retrievers in different sizes.....hummmm....  ....so does that make the smaller ones.....teapots? :smrofl:  (sorry)
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've been asked several times if my three are "teacups". :smtease: For heavens sake, fat boy Archie is atleast 8 lbs!!!! :w00t: I guess it's all relative, if you haven't seen small dogs in a while, any dog under 10 lbs looks pretty small, I guess. Maybe there aren't that many small pups in my neighborhood..??? I remember a neighbor of mine (years ago) had a 7 lb yorkie, and I thought he was the smallest dog I ever saw. :blush:
> 
> 
> I am probably on the sensitive side, if someone asked me why Arch was so big...I'd have my feelings hurt - no getting around it. It's not really what is said, it's how it's said - I think.[/B]


I think that is exactly why it bothers me: it is almost always said in a derogatory way as if it is a defect. When this lady's 4-yr old son told me they had a Maltese and I said, "Oh really? That's what Midis is, too. Do you keep your dog's hair long or clipped short like this?" and he said "Short. He's about 'this' size", said while holding his little hands this far apart and then this tall which was indicating a very small dog. I just said, 'Oh he's a little guy, isn't he? Midis is probably quite a bit larger then" and I took absolutely no offense as the little boy was just stating the facts. It was when the mother came to pick him up and said not once but twice, "He sure is big. How big is he? Mine weighs barely 6 lbs" that I was irritated. I certainly stayed cool, calm and collected on the outside but it just irritated me on the inside.

Cyndi


----------



## MandyMc65

Jax is around 7 1/2 lbs. I get irritated when people ask, because of HOW they say it. I think that's the difference. 

Jax is by no means a small Maltese, but he's barely out of the standard. I notice though, most people don't even know what breed he is, let alone how big he's "suppose" to be. I get excited when people know that he's a Maltese. I get asked what breed he is frequently, but I'd prefer that than when people just guess. They never guess correctly. 

I just try to let it roll off my shoulders when people negatively say that he's "big". I love him just how he is.


----------



## The A Team

> Jax is around 7 1/2 lbs. I get irritated when people ask, because of HOW they say it. I think that's the difference.
> 
> Jax is by no means a small Maltese, but he's barely out of the standard. I notice though, most people don't even know what breed he is, let alone how big he's "suppose" to be. I get excited when people know that he's a Maltese. I get asked what breed he is frequently, but I'd prefer that than when people just guess. They never guess correctly.
> 
> I just try to let it roll off my shoulders when people negatively say that he's "big". I love him just how he is. [/B]


six ounces over the standard is not big. What's with people these days???? :smpullhair:


----------



## cloey70

I took Clifford to the vet last week and wanted to weigh him and it was 7.3lbs, and he put on 2lbs since his last visit, which was like two months ago. I am sure he will gain much more, but I love him just the way he is.

Also, I have said before that I think Midis is gorgeous, and I love his lines.


----------



## BrookeB676

I just saw ths post. I just wanted to comment that my "little" yorkie baby boy is 12 lbs. I know that is quite large for a yorkie, but he is still a yorkie nonetheless. When people comment, I say, "I didn't notice." You can't really let it bother you, Midis is your small baby no matter what. When people say that he isn't a teacup, I then explain that there is no such standard as teacup like the poodle breed.


----------



## katie's mom

> I just saw ths post. I just wanted to comment that my "little" yorkie baby boy is 12 lbs. I know that is quite large for a yorkie, but he is still a yorkie nonetheless. When people comment, I say, "I didn't notice." You can't really let it bother you, Midis is your small baby no matter what. When people say that he isn't a teacup, I then explain that there is no such standard as teacup like the poodle breed.[/B]


Hi, I was just reading a little before bed, just a little comment, Ignore the ignorance of some people...my Katie is not small either about 7 lb. , but very beautiful, my Bichon is not small either , He's 15 lb. and that's ok . Also , there is NO ( teacup) in any breeds, some uneducated dog breeders ( backyard types) . say this to try to get more money. Just check on AKC. Oh, Katie is not finished growing yet. But that's just fine, I'm proud of both my dogs. You remain proud of yours also. perhaps your Malt was prettier than hers ! Sometimes conformation,points, and most of all. personality ...perhaps a little jealousy just raised it's ugly head ??


----------



## rozporter

I just got my Maltese, he is 18 weeks old and at the vets the other day he weighed 7.5 lbs. The girl I bought him from was going to use him for breeding but he's too big she said. I don't care, he's not fat, and he's the cutest dog I've ever had. When I go out with him everyone pets him and praises him. Even the vet was talking baby talk to him <G>

Roz Porter, Sunset SC


----------



## llf060787

My Bianca isn't a maltese, she's a maltepoo and weighs 13.2 lbs. (the vet says she's overweight by 1.5 lbs) and her brother who weighs 23 lbs is the most handsomest pooch I've ever seen. I love my Bianca and it doesn't matter how much she weighs. One of these days we'll both go a diet. :smrofl:


----------



## KandiMaltese

That's all that matters, is that you love him!

Cyndi, I have seen Midis and he is not that big. He is just a solid little guy! Don't explaing yourself to anyone, he is beautiful and I'm sure it's easy to concentrate on the negative comments rather than the positive. I'm sure people stop you all the time and say how beautiful he is. Cause he really is :wub: he's even prettier in person :wub:







> I just got my Maltese, he is 18 weeks old and at the vets the other day he weighed 7.5 lbs. The girl I bought him from was going to use him for breeding but he's too big she said. I don't care, he's not fat, and he's the cutest dog I've ever had. When I go out with him everyone pets him and praises him. Even the vet was talking baby talk to him <G>
> 
> Roz Porter, Sunset SC[/B]


----------



## MissMelanie

Ohh what interesting reading this all has been.

Some of my "favorite" questions or statements are:

1) How much does your dog weigh?  

2) What kind of dog is that? "A Maltese".

My friend has a maltese and it doesn't look anything like that. :huh: 

3) Your dog must be a teacup. :smilie_tischkante: 

4) Ohh what a cute Yorkie. :new_shocked: 

5) Why do you have a bow in a boy's hair? :blink: 

6) How much did your dog cost? :angry: 

Some people just have no clue how rude they can sound at times. I have to be very careful when people are grilling me about Mr Wookie or Glory Girl now. My daughter is fed up with it and will come up with really silly answers. Two that I had to walk away from where:

How much did you pay for your dog? Sara said, "2 Millions dollars" with the most straight face, then she said, "oh but please don't tell my Dad." :HistericalSmiley: 

And,

Your dog must be a teacup. Sara's very calm reply before she walked off was, "yeah he's a teacup and we drink great yellow tea from him every night." :smrofl: I just smiled and patted Wookie's head.

I can still see the woman's face, she was just as confused as could be and didn't know what to say.

Good luck understanding rude people, I sure can't,

Melanie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I know I've already replied, but just thought I would add this funny story to show that people who aren't owned by a Maltese, really have no clue ....

We all know how totally different H & D are in looks (never even mind their personalities! LOL)

So recently a couple came to our door, I don't want to offend anyone here, but they were here to talk about religion, which I don't really have a problem with, they were very nice and very polite, but essentially, I wasn't really interested, but I wanted to give them respect, and not be rude. 

Anyways, I was speaking to them through the screen door, and of course H & D were going nuts at my feet as we were trying to speak! In a round about kind of way, the lady paid me a HUGE compliment when she said that H & D were totally adorable, then asked me if I showed them!! LOL!!! I very nearly laughed in her face!! LOL!! Ahhh, they are both in puppy cuts, and lets not even mention that Harley is a tad on the large side!! LOL

Just one small example of the things people say, when they really have no clue! I like to cut them some slack, and just brush it off - they can't help it if they haven't been blessed by being owned by a Maltese!! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo

> I know I've already replied, but just thought I would add this funny story to show that people who aren't owned by a Maltese, really have no clue ....
> 
> We all know how totally different H & D are in looks (never even mind their personalities! LOL)
> 
> So recently a couple came to our door, I don't want to offend anyone here, but they were here to talk about religion, which I don't really have a problem with, they were very nice and very polite, but essentially, I wasn't really interested, but I wanted to give them respect, and not be rude.
> 
> Anyways, I was speaking to them through the screen door, and of course H & D were going nuts at my feet as we were trying to speak! In a round about kind of way, the lady paid me a HUGE compliment when she said that H & D were totally adorable, then asked me if I showed them!! LOL!!! I very nearly laughed in her face!! LOL!! Ahhh, they are both in puppy cuts, and lets not even mention that Harley is a tad on the large side!! LOL
> 
> Just one small example of the things people say, when they really have no clue! I like to cut them some slack, and just brush it off - they can't help it if they haven't been blessed by being owned by a Maltese!! :wub:[/B]


Your babies are beautiful and she saw that and thats a great story.. :biggrin:


----------



## lottapaws

You might just look at the "questioner" and say, "In men, bigger is ALWAYS better, right?" 

If you experience someone who is really on your last nerve and you just want a good comeback, you might say something along the lines of "Yes, he IS larger than some Maltese....can you believe there are petty people who seem to find a problem with it?" 

I have more, but my "girls" are calling me. They want me to take them outside to play.


----------



## chloeandj

I get asked this question a lot! Whether i have 8 lb Chloe or 2.5 pound Gizmo or 5 pound Tink with me, I've never been offended because i truly love each one of my dogs size and their size has never bothered me in the least... I've asked people how much their dog weighs before always out of curiosity and never in judgement. I don't find the comment offensive unless someone is trying to belittle my dog, although that has never happened.


----------



## domino_angel

I *just* brought Chloe home, and stopped by the vet on the way. Already it starts: A woman came up to me, my fiance and Chloe with her hands outstretched to touch her. As she attempted to touch without asking she exclaimed,"Oh she is SO tiny, she must be a teacup!" I was already annoyed by her, and told her "No, she's the normal size. There is NO such thing as a Teacup puppy!" I think I was rude. Oh well. I don't want strangers accosting my baby. 

On a lighter note, a little old lady who saw her got very excited and said,"Is that REAL??!!" lol :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky

Our Rocky is 18 pounds and Max is a few pounds less... and for what it is worth (not much  ), I have paperwork which "proves" both are Maltese.   

We really could care less if anyone criticized their size... They are pets and we simply don't care what they weigh as long as they are healthy. For the record, Rocky does need to loose 2 - 3 pounds, but Max is perfect (~14 pounds).


Our rescue Marvin is all of 4 pounds... the contrast between him and Rocky when they stand side by side is amazing. We just grow them big here I guess!!


----------



## I found nemo

I don't think an innocent comment or a person really not knowing anything is rude.
When someone says :w00t: Oh my God thats a Maltese at that size!! uh yea I think thats rude. 
It amazes me how many people think 10pds is big for a dog :blink: I always believed anything under 20pds was a small dog(I still believe that) :biggrin: 
Nemo is 8 pds and must stay at this weight cause of his legs, but normally he would be 10 to 12
and he is all Maltese to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy

Sometimes people have only seen one size of maltese and
base their knowledge on that. It's not always insult based.


----------



## frankie

my jessica is 13.5 weeks and 3.3 pounds.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> We just grow them big here I guess!![/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

You are such a nut. You crack me up ! LOL


----------



## EmmasMommy

I would kinda whisper.....................

and get a sparkle in your eye and say...............

"I like my men BIG" ( and raise your eyebrows and smile )


----------



## binniebee

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jun 13 2008, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=590699


> I would kinda whisper.....................
> 
> and get a sparkle in your eye and say...............
> 
> "I like my men BIG" ( and raise your eyebrows and smile )[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: 
I like that answer! 

Cyndi


----------



## 1malt4me

QUOTE (Tina @ Apr 19 2008, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=566221


> Tell her Maltese come in all sizes, from 2 lbs to 10lbs depending on their genetics. No matter how we try to keep the size between 4lbs to 6lbs it's not easy. If you think about it, it is a very narrow goal. I mean there is only 2 to 3lbs variance. You have a very well bred Maltese. He is beautiful.
> 
> Tina[/B]


I wouldn't tell anyone that because it is not true. I would tell people that the standard calls for 4-7 pounds and once in a while you will have one that is out of the standard. I think that a breeder who has a good an well established breeding program will be able to stay within that 4 to 7 pound range with a few exceptions in either direction. If it is someone who breeds for the sake of breeding and doesn't do their homework then they will get more inconsistencies in their dogs weights. 

I personally don't feel like a Maltese should be under 4 pounds, certainly not 2. However if your baby ended up being 9 pounds then love every little bit of him and try not to let people get to you. You can always tell them, "he might be a little big so there is more of him to love" . Give your baby a great big hug today! :hugging:


----------



## biancasmom

my last dog was a pomeranian and the breed standard fo poms is 3-7 lbs same as maltese. My pom weighed between 10-12 lbs at her healthiest. I had a friend who got a pom around teh same time and hers never got over 3 lbs. Both dogs were beautiful dogs and were still Pomeranians. I never had any ask me why my pom was bigger than normal but I was aware of it and i liked it. In fact when i got Bianca, i was worried that she was going to be too small. Its hard to cuddle with a tiny dog. I think Bianca is a perfect size too.. even though she only weighs about 3 lbs she is just long enough (from neck to where the tail starts she is 12 inches and i think that is longer than an average maltese at her age) but she is just long enough to get some good puppy hugs in.

so no matter what people say to you as long as you love your dog it doesnt matter what they think

janie


----------



## drclee

Jack is 10 lbs. and Jill is 8. Even when they were only 3 months at puppy class (around 5 and 7 lbs.), people would comment on how "big" they were. I found it rude as well, because it was like they were saying they're not as "good" or as "cute" if they're bigger. The truth of the matter is, J & J were the cutest in the bunch! (If you ask me  )I think people assume that you get Maltese because you want them to be super small. But in fact we got them just because we adore them, regardless of their size and weight!


----------



## jaceybaby

Somebody said, "That _mutt_ is FAR larger than my Maltese and yet you call her one!", I started yelling at her and she said, "She _is_ a mutt!", then the language came out and I haven't seen her since. What an idiot!!

Any who, the Maltese can be any size and weight!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter weighs in between 9 and 12 pounds depending on a million different variables. When people ask me how much he weighs or comment that he seems bigger than a normal maltese I just tell them that he's perfect in my eyes. I dont give out his 'measurements' just like I would not give out my own. If people are going to be mean, they are just going to be mean - there's nothing you can say that will change them. I think your pup is beautiful and I can tell that you care so much for him. Best to You, 
Erin


----------



## princessre

How about "yeah, well my whole dog is still smaller than you a$$!"  

Pay you $5 to say that to the next person.


----------



## ndth

Aw my Sammy is almost 7 lbs already and he's not even 6 months yet. The bigger they are, the more furball you have to hug and squeeze. :wub: :wub: Your baby is adorable, don't worry about what other people say.


----------



## yorkieville

I was speaking to everyone who posted on this thread complaining about people asking how much their dog weighs. I find it silly to get offended over a trivial comment.
[/QUOTE]


A very wise woman once taught me, that you can argue a persons opinion, but not their feelings, that we should respect one another's feelings. So, to tell someone that you find their "feelings" silly is very disrespectful. How would you like someone to tell you, that being upset over something is "silly"? I venture a guess you wouldn't like it very much.

I have two fur-kids; one is 6.5#s and the other is 4#s. Both are incredibly beautiful, but my tiny one grabs everyone's attention and I see my bigger girl get hurt over it. She loves people, more than the tiny one. It bothers me because people are missing out on meeting an incredibly wonderful baby. Silly? I don't think so!

Sheila


----------



## ggenchur

some one said about age i had a lady ask me how old my rambo was before i told her she said he's old isn't he he looks like it . i felt very hurt and angry it wasn't the weight but his age . we left after that i have not gone to the dog park after that . so people can be very mean and hurtful. 
i have 2 my rambo is about 8lbs.
and ivory weights about 4 or 5 lbs lbs little one.but boy does she make it up for her size she wil try to go at thebigger dogs.she thinks she is so brave .


----------



## yorkieville

QUOTE (ggenchur @ Feb 27 2009, 09:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735289


> some one said about age i had a lady ask me how old my rambo was before i told her she said he's old isn't he he looks like it . i felt very hurt and angry it wasn't the weight but his age . we left after that i have not gone to the dog park after that . so people can be very mean and hurtful.
> i have 2 my rambo is about 8lbs.
> and ivory weights about 4 or 5 lbs lbs little one.but boy does she make it up for her size she wil try to go at thebigger dogs.she thinks she is so brave .[/B]



Please don't feel hurt about that lady's ignorance. Next time someone makes that remark, answer, "Yes, we are so blessed to have him this long!"

People can be so ignorant. One time, many years ago, with my 1st Yorke, she was very tiny, and her coat was very silky, and it takes two years for a silky coated Yorkie to grow a full coat. A big, FAT lady, with a big FAT mouth to match, in the Vets office, sneered at her and said to me, "She doesn't have much hair on her, does she?" I looked at the lady, and said, "Well, she may not have her full coat yet, but you sure have enough fat on you for more than a few people and she'll get her hair, but I doubt you'll ever lose the blubber!" 

She stood there, speechless, with her mouth hanging open. LOL

Hey, I was young and mouthy back then, and she had hurt my baby's feelings. Poor little Tiffany tucked her head down. My Vet Tech came round the counter, took her from me, and told her, looking directly at the lady with the BIG mouth, "Tiff, you are one beautiful girl!" Tiff perked right up and gave her kisses.  Our Vet just happened to come out and heard it, and took Tiff and told her to ignore rude people. LOL

Sheila


----------



## pammy4501

"How much does he weigh?? He's a lot bigger than our Maltese." 

Answer: (stated in sticky sweet voice) Oh, thanks for noticing! We looked high and low to find one that wasn't too small!!!


----------



## Starsmom

Star was a big boy. I heard them all, from "Is he a purebred?" to "Gee, I thought Maltese were smaller then that!"  I'd tell whomever was asking the mindless question, "Yes, he's a big one, I got two dogs for he price of one!" 

Star was the friendliest, happiest, most loving, and special little dog I'd ever met. For me his size was perfect, his personality was unsurpassed, and I'd give anything to have one more day with him. 

So when someone asks you some sort of stupid, mindless question consider the source. Just smile and say, "He's just fine! Thank you for asking about him."


----------



## Max & Rocky

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Apr 19 2008, 08:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=566212


> I try not to be really irritated when I run into someone that remarks on Midis' size, but I really did all I could to get a pup that would be within the 5-7 lb size. Because my last Maltese, Casper, lived to be 14+ years old and he weighed anywhere between 8 and 11 lbs during his lifetime. His weight depended on his hair and his health, plus age. He weighed the least when he was in his prime.
> 
> So, I did my homework; found a VERY reputable breeder of show dogs with only champions in their pedigree. And still this baby of mine weighs 9 lbs.
> 
> I made a trip to West Tn yesterday to visit my granddaughters. Their mother works (at her convenience) at my mom's daycare. Yesterday I was there and the children and Midis just went NUTS over each other! Midis LOVES llittle kids and they are always mesmerized by him. But then the owner of another Malt had to come and pick up her child and asked "How much does he weigh?? He's a lot bigger than our Maltese."
> 
> Well, DUH!??? Does she not know that I KNOW THIS ALREADY? I am so sick of this type of $hit about my little Midis. Isn't under 10 lbs considered a "small, toy dog"? I had him neutered at 4 1/2 mos; who CARES that he is larger than the standard? He is not going to be reproducing at all, ever.
> 
> What, in your opinions, are good comebacks to these rude people? I don't want to come off like a bitch, but I would LOVE to make some sort of point; like "Why did you ask that question?" Or "Why do you really CARE what he weighs?" I dont' know what to do but I am pissed off.
> 
> I would LOVE some help and advice here.
> 
> *hugs*
> Cyndi[/B]


I'm just simply partial to the larger ones myself.... so buzz off would be my nice response. My not so nice response could not be printed here...


----------



## Terri

The next time someone says "he's bigger than my malt" just say "yeah, but mine's better looking!"


----------



## bellasmummy

Bella is 5.5lbs thoug sometimes goes up to 6. I need to make sure i keep her weight down though due to her heart condition


----------



## 5maltsmom

I've got a big guy that was supposed to be 6-7 pounds and he's 14 pounds, but he's just adorable and has personality plus. I'd put a picture of him up if it wasn't such a chore for me. 

I also have one 7.5 pounds that looks like he weighs more, and one girl that is just over 5 that looks like she weighs less, and one that's just under 5 pounds that looks like she weighs more than that. I think the hair and build has a lot to do with it. 

I saw a little yorkie at the vet one day and it must have only weighed 2-3 pounds and it was so tiny. I didn't comment on how tiny it was because I was afraid of offending the owner, so I guess it goes both ways


----------



## chiarasdad

Just tell them "I Take Insults as Compliments When It Comes From The Depths Of Ignorance". That Should Shut Them Up.They will just look confused. Besides your Dog is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Cosy

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Apr 8 2009, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759524


> I've got a big guy that was supposed to be 6-7 pounds and he's 14 pounds, but he's just adorable and has personality plus. I'd put a picture of him up if it wasn't such a chore for me.
> 
> I also have one 7.5 pounds that looks like he weighs more, and one girl that is just over 5 that looks like she weighs less, and one that's just under 5 pounds that looks like she weighs more than that. I think the hair and build has a lot to do with it.
> 
> I saw a little yorkie at the vet one day and it must have only weighed 2-3 pounds and it was so tiny. I didn't comment on how tiny it was because I was afraid of offending the owner, so I guess it goes both ways[/B]



I had a little 2 lbs yorkie. She was precious but sickly and died at 6 yrs. I'd rather go a little larger than have
to deal with the tinies.


----------



## Gabbee15

I think that people just don't think before they speak. My Rosie is a small 4 1/2 lb and my Lily is a 10 pound maltipoo. Lily is a sweet sweet pretty girl and Rosie is small which people seem to gravitate toward. I love both of my girls and I just answer as honestly as possible when people ask about them. I love all dogs and there re pros and cons to all breeds and sizes. But in the end they are truely mans best friend and that is why we love them.


----------



## Finn

All dogs are beautiful dogs despite size


----------



## pammy4501

This is a thread from 2008!!


----------



## Sophieanne

I wouldnt let ignorant people get to you. They just dont know. I have a maltipoo and two Maltese. My male Maltese is 9 lbs and my youngest is 5lb. However, my Maltese came from the same breeder. So size can vary. Sammie is nothing but muscle. He would have been a great stud. Sydnie to me is so small I couldnt see her having more than 1 or 2 babies at a time. Sophie is the largest at 11 lb. But we only wanted pets, not puppies. So everyone...even DH is fixed..lol. We had every one fixed at 4 months. All of my babies are considered small lap dogs. All three together dont weight 20 lbs. As far as a come back... Maltese come in all shapes and sizes just like people. Smile, nod and walk away with your baby...

Good luck.

Lorie


----------

